# LUSH Soap



## lazytolove (May 6, 2008)

- I heard a lot about Lush Soaps and i would like to try out some of them. My friend's birthday is coming and i want to buy some for her as a gift. I don't know what type is popular. Any recommendation?  Thankss =]


----------



## wild child (May 6, 2008)

What kind of scents do you and your friend like?

I like the sweet/creamy or fruity scents, my faves are: Honey I Washed the Kids soap, Lemslip buttercream, You Snap the Whip body butter, and during the holidays the famous LE Snowcake soap rocks!


----------



## tropical_smiles (May 6, 2008)

I LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEE SNOWCAKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it's my all time favorite besides the Honey I shrank the kids one. I think your friend will love you.  My best friend and I traditionally always give each other lush products for bday and christmas.


----------



## foxyqt (May 6, 2008)

for soaps i like:
Honey I Washed The Kids <- most deliciouSss smell ever!!
Rock Star
I Should Coco

then there are other things like You Snap The Whip body butter (which also smells yummy) and Soft Coeur massage bar.

you can get her some of the more 'fun' stuff like bath bombs in Sex Bomb or Think Pink, bubble bars like Creamy Candy, and everyone's favorite Melting Marshmallow Moment bath melt =)


----------



## lazytolove (May 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wild child* 

 
_What kind of scents do you and your friend like?

I like the sweet/creamy or fruity scents, my faves are: Honey I Washed the Kids soap, Lemslip buttercream, You Snap the Whip body butter, and during the holidays the famous LE Snowcake soap rocks!_

 

I like flower scents or maybe something smell like tea =]. Yes i heard a lot about snowcake, too. I definitely want to try it tee-hee =]


----------



## msmack (May 6, 2008)

If she is into citrusy deliciousness go with SEXY PEEL soap! mmm...

Bubble bars make great gifts as well (if she is a bath gal)... My favorite is 'Pop in the Bath' they come in a few different colors but I am partial to the blue and white ones.


----------



## Divinity (May 6, 2008)

Karma is a nice subtle sweet soap, but I do agree snowcake is the shizzle.


----------



## DirtyHarriet (May 6, 2008)

if you like more floral scents, try sultana of soap and oh la la.  sultana is very creamy and oh la la is lavender deliciousness.

i would also strongly recommend sandstone soap...especially for summer.  it smells like a DELICIOUS lemon candy, and the sand part is wonderful for daily cleaning of flip flop yuck off your heels!

also, for overall exfoliation, figs and leaves is awesome, and it smells delish!

my best advice is to go to a lush if you have one nearby and do some sniffing!


----------



## msmack (May 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyHarriet* 

 
_
my best advice is to go to a lush if you have one nearby and do some sniffing!_

 
great advice! or perhaps a gift certificate (especially if she is new to lush! - let her pick out her own goods!)


----------



## ELI Products (Oct 22, 2013)

:bigstar: I love lush soaps, I make my own soaps at home and am always looking to lush for inspiration


----------

